# Mineral Spirits



## wizer (30 Nov 2008)

Quickie

Can anyone tell me a brand name for Mineral Spirits or Naptha? I hear the yanks talking about it all the time, but I'm not sure what it is/how to buy it.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Mr Ed (30 Nov 2008)

Is it Methylated Spirits? I've heard Mineral Spirits mentioned but never been exactly sure what it is.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## wizer (30 Nov 2008)

Don't think it's meths as that's got that distinct purple colour. I could be wrong? 

I have found Naptha here:

http://www.agwoodcare.co.uk/gbu0-prodsh ... nners.html

Still curious what it is tho and if there is a difference between the two.


----------



## CNC Paul (30 Nov 2008)

Wizer

Mineral spirit is White Spirit.


Paul


----------



## wizer (30 Nov 2008)

ahh it's as simple as that is it. Ok thanks Paul. I'll use some of that. It's certainly cheaper than the Naptha.


----------



## Tusses (30 Nov 2008)

or paint thinners !


----------



## Tusses (30 Nov 2008)

wotsit 4 ?


----------



## wizer (30 Nov 2008)

Thinning a varnish for a chopping/bread board, a-la-woodwhisperer. I'm going all out on saving money this xmas. Everyone is getting rubbish I made


----------



## Tusses (30 Nov 2008)

white spirit should be fine for that. Paint thinners ok too

paint thinners only for laquer tho 

white spirit is more 'oily' than paint thinners if it matters


----------



## MikeG. (30 Nov 2008)

Tom,

are you sure you want to be varnishing chopping boards? After all, you do tend to end up eating small bits of the chopping board with your sandwiches.... 

I am about to make one or two as well (when I can get the metal-working gear finished with and out of the way).....I was going to try olive oil again for a finish.

Mike


----------



## Tusses (30 Nov 2008)

I use liquid paraffin or 'mineral *oil*'

as opposed to mineral spirits. which is completely different.

I think the idea on the wood whisperer was to thin it so it soaks in and seals the grain rather than puts a shiney surface on the board. then you oil over the top


----------



## MIGNAL (30 Nov 2008)

Naptha is the same as lighter fuel, is it not?


----------



## Tusses (30 Nov 2008)

lighter fuel is napthaline , which is a bit different


----------



## CNC Paul (30 Nov 2008)

Wizer

Please do not use Varnish/white spirit on a chopping board...Just read the label on white spirit, it is nasty stuff, as well as most varnish's

Just a wipe over with some olive oil. now and again.



Paul


----------



## ByronBlack (30 Nov 2008)

Otherwise how about a chestnut's food safe finish..


----------



## MIGNAL (30 Nov 2008)

Tusses":2gxkxd6c said:


> lighter fuel is napthaline , which is a bit different



Are you sure Tusses?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naphtha

According to Wiki Napthaline isn't mentioned as a lighter fuel, Naptha is.


----------



## Jake (30 Nov 2008)

Maybe Wizer doesn't like his rellys?

I've got a great mercury-cyanide finish for irritating relics.


----------



## Chris Knight (1 Dec 2008)

Tom,
The naptha sold by finish suppliers is sometimes referred to as VMP Naptha (varnish maker's and painter's naphtha). Naptha evaporates faster than white spirits and I prefer it for some things for this reason.


----------



## wizer (1 Dec 2008)

Well I know the yanks aren't as bright as us Brits, but I'm not sure it would have been published in Popular Woodworking if it was dangerous to one's health? Would it?

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/artic ... her_block/

The reason I am attracted to this finish is that you can scrub it with water. It's all very well _advising _not to let it get too wet, but I can't guarantee that my recipient won't. I think the idea is that it seals it from within. It's not meant to put a film-like shiny finish on the surface. 

to be on the safe side I will use Naptha, then I can be sure I've used the same stuff as Mr Whisperer.

(damnit I was trying to get a project done without posting on the forum, I'll get there one day)


----------



## Tusses (1 Dec 2008)

MIGNAL":3k7zffmx said:


> Tusses":3k7zffmx said:
> 
> 
> > lighter fuel is napthaline , which is a bit different
> ...



ah - ok about napthaline.

Naptha used to be used to describe a range of different 'wieght' oil products. I thought Napthaline was the one in lighter fuels. I still use fels naptha soap for lots of things !


----------



## lurker (1 Dec 2008)

ByronBlack":1eoaqbit said:


> Otherwise how about a chestnut's food safe finish..



Byron,

Check the label on this product & you will find its "just" paraffin Oil. Or as our friends across the pond would have it -mineral oil

I buy from a horse supplies shop (used as a medicine I believe) - £4 /500ml

Tom

paraffin oil is Good stuff - needs time to dry between coats.
Exactly what I'd use for a carving block - coat a day for a week.
Could not be "safer" - better (safer) that the wood wisperer recipe.
Olive oil will go rancid.


----------



## wizer (1 Dec 2008)

I'm forgetting my manners. I forgot to say thanks everyone for helping me (yet again). Don't count on this one getting finished (as if you was).


----------



## ByronBlack (1 Dec 2008)

wizer":1yafjwfp said:


> (damnit I was trying to get a project done without posting on the forum, I'll get there one day)



Thats what the forum is there for wizer, projects wouldn't be as fun or educational (for you and those reading the thread) if you didn't post - although, we now must see the results of your efforts when finished 

Lurker - thats interesting, surprising what's actually in these things, I have to admit to ignorance on that issue, I guess the marketing of 'food safe' made me think it was something more special, thanks for pointing that out, some savings will come from that..


----------



## DangerousDave (1 Dec 2008)

Tusses":z3d61uip said:


> ...I still use fels naptha soap for lots of things !



Not for washing yer hands I hope!  I find the best 'universal' organic solvent for thinning finishes is industrial methylated spirits (IMS). Its mostly ethanol with a small percentage of methanol added to denature it (i.e. so you cant drink it :lol: ). Unlike meths it doesn't have dye or other impurities added and because its denatured you don't have to pay duty on it (unlike pure ethyl alcohol)

I think naphtha is obtained from coal tar distillate whereas the other solvents mentioned are obtained from petroleum distillates (i.e. crude oil). I could be wrong, I can't remember. All those years of using organic solvents in the lab has ruined my brain :-s

(edited to correct my terible speling)


----------



## lurker (1 Dec 2008)

I think I might have lead you wrong a bit with my wording -I got carried away :roll: 
Was gettin mixed up with USA terms


Paraffin Oil is of course the stuff your granny used in her old oil heater (stinky & flammable)

I meant Liquid Paraffin (no smell & very safe) 
Usually sold as liquid Parafin BP (British Pharmocopia)

Clears constipation "in a flash" by the way :lol:


----------

